# 

## gonzo93

Witam.
Problem może banalny, ale nie mam zbyt dużo czasu (tylko popołudniami) a chciałbym się przygotować do pomalowania ok 300 sztachet. Planuję malować je i składować w garażu, a zakładać na ogrodzenie dopiero po pomalowaniu. Malowanie planuję dwukrotne sadolinem.
Czy ktoś już robił taką produkcję taśmową?
Jedyne co wymyśliłem poza machaniem pędzlem to zanurzanie w korytku z farbą. Minusem tego pomysłu są duże straty na ściekanie farby ze sztachety.
Jak układać sztachety po pomalowaniu tak żeby nie było odciśniętych śladów przekładek?
Jeśli już ktoś robił taki masss to proszę o refleksje (zdjęcia).

----------


## player_pl

Pistoletem?

----------


## joaz

Coś koło 430 sztachet malowaliśmy dwa dni wypożyczonym pistoletem Boscha-wydajne ujstrojstwo.Przekładki układane były w miejscu póżniejszego montaż do rygli(jednowarstwowo)  :Lol:

----------


## silver200

ja pomalowałem 800 szt sztachet opryskiwaczem ogrodowym.

Jeden minus to to, że farba  (drewnochron) zasycha na dyszy i najlepiej mieć ze 3 szt i zmieniać co jakiś czas a nieużywane moczyć w benzynie ekstrakcyjnej

----------


## VIP Jacek

ja malowałem ok. 250 sztachet dwukrotnie sadolinem i też popołudniami i także w niedzielę. Zajęło  mi to ok. 2 tygodni.   :big grin:

----------


## Trociu

a masz już otwory zrobione w tych sztachetkach? Jeżeli tak, to może wersja nie kładzenia ich na przekładkach a wieszania na jakimś drucie?

----------


## gonzo93

> a masz już otwory zrobione w tych sztachetkach? Jeżeli tak, to może wersja nie kładzenia ich na przekładkach a wieszania na jakimś drucie?


Sztachety dopiero zamówione. Właśnie jest czas na przygotowanie SMM (Stanowiska Masowego Malowania)   :big grin:  
Pistoletu do malowania natryskowego nie mam   :sad:   i nigdy nie malowałem czymś takim, więc pewnie trochę by zajęło nauczenie się. Nie znalazłem jeszcze firmy gdzie można takie coś wypożyczyć.
Wieszanie na drutach OK ale przy 300 sztukach może być trochę trudne. Garaż ma niewiele większą wysokość od długości sztachet (najdłuższe mają 200cm), poza tym na czymś te druty trzeba zamocować....
Wielkie dzięki za wszelkie pomysły.
Pomysł z opryskiwaczem ogrodowym bardzo ciekawy. Czy czasem baniak się nie rozpuści od rozpuszczalnika zawartego w Sadolnie? Czy są oddzielnie sprzedawane dysze do takiego opryskiwacza? Rozumiem że chodzi o coś takiego:

http://www.allegro.pl/item731391809_...v.html#gallery

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam.
> Problem może banalny, ale nie mam zbyt dużo czasu (tylko popołudniami) a chciałbym się przygotować do pomalowania ok 300 sztachet. Planuję malować je i składować w garażu, a zakładać na ogrodzenie dopiero po pomalowaniu. Malowanie planuję dwukrotne sadolinem.
> Czy ktoś już robił taką produkcję taśmową?
> Jedyne co wymyśliłem poza machaniem pędzlem to zanurzanie w korytku z farbą. Minusem tego pomysłu są duże straty na ściekanie farby ze sztachety.
> Jak układać sztachety po pomalowaniu tak żeby nie było odciśniętych śladów przekładek?
> Jeśli już ktoś robił taki masss to proszę o refleksje (zdjęcia).




Jeśli to bejca to korytko to najlepszy pomysł. Suche deski będą go piły i odciekanie będzie trwało kilka sekund. Można także odkładać je do drugiego korytka aż do ocieknięcia. Przy lakierobejcach i lakierach ta metoda nie zadziała.

----------


## silver200

> Czy czasem baniak się nie rozpuści od rozpuszczalnika zawartego w Sadolnie? Czy są oddzielnie sprzedawane dysze do takiego opryskiwacza? Rozumiem że chodzi o coś takiego:
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item731391809_...v.html#gallery


Dokładnie taki sam :smile:  Nie powinien sie rozpuścić, one są z naprawde grubego plastiku. Ja ze swoim opryskiwaczem miałem dwie dysze, więc jedna pracowała, a druga się moczyła. i zmiana, szło byłyskawicznie :smile:  wszystkie sztachety pomalowałem w dwa dni :smile:  miałem tylko zrobione takie długie stojaki (po kilka metrów) na ktore wchodziło ok 250 sztachet na raz ( zrobiłem je z desek, porothermu i co tam jeszcze było pod ręką, a na budowie tego jest sporo)

----------


## rpawlak

Chcesz malowac Sadolinem?
Aby wyszło to ładnie,  nalezy po nałozeniu Sadolinu (kolor nie podkład) odczekać kilka minut i przeciągnąć jeszcze raz prawie suchym pędzlem. Powoduje to bardzo równomierna rozprowadzenie koloru. Inaczej (zwłaszcza na iglastych) porobią sie plamy.
Przez zanurzanie to tylko z podkładem tak można pracować.
Swoje 600 sztachet malowałem około dwóch tygodni, ostatnią warstwę koloru już na płocie gdyz przy wierceniu robią się zadziorki, bardzo widoczne przy ciemnych wymalowaniach.

----------


## docent56

Kupić pomalowane.

----------


## gonzo93

> Kupić pomalowane.


Jasne..... Gość od konstrukcji płotu oferował swoje usługi. Sztachety na gotowo (pomalowane i przykręcone to koszt 3 razy wyższy od kosztu samych sztachet -> 6000 do 2000. To ja jednak spróbuję zaoszczędzić te 4 tys (zawsze 4 skrzydła drzwi, 1000l paliwa...)
Wielkie dzięki dla innych za wszelkie porady.  :wink:

----------


## B.M.

petarda w puszkę z sadolinem

----------


## gonzo93

> petarda w puszkę z sadolinem


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Można, tylko trzeba precyzyjnie porozstawiać sztachety wokół epicentrum wybuchu...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## darekw127

Malowałem podbitkę sadolinem. Jakieś 70m2. Najpierw podkładem po obydwu stronach, a potem lakierobejcą "Extra" na zewnętrznej stronie. Przerąbana robota, bo ta lakierobejca była gęsta jak smoła. Robiłem to ze dwa tygodnie popołudniami. Organizacyjnie wyglądało to mniej więcej tak  :Smile:

----------


## Bart

Jeżeli chodzi o układanie to ja rozłożyłem rusztowanie warszawskie i układałem na nim. Całkiem spora pojemność wychodzi.

----------


## m-333

Przyszła pora na odświeżenie wątku  :smile: . Dalej Sadolin, dalej sztachetki i dochodzi jeszcze nasza drewniana, obita szalówką chatka. Pod koniec kwietnia będę w kraju i praktycznie tydzień czasu mam na zrobienie jak najwięcej.. ;/ W grudniu malowałam w cieplym pomieszczeniu sztachetki sadolinem entra lakierobejcą,wychodziło bardzo ładnie. Tylko czasochłonne okropnie. Teraz dom aż piszczy o malowanie,bo już 3 lata stoi w pełnym słońcu (jeszcze nie zamieszkany). Szalówka pzred założeniem,była obustronnie malowana impregnatem. Teraz przyszedł czas na drugą warstwę i wcale nie chcemy już drewnochronu. Gdzieś wyczytalam,że wiele osób daje drewnochron pierwszy raz a potem jakiś odpowiedni Sadolin. Tylko ten,którym malowałam sztachety był gęsty bardzo i nie wiem , czy malowanie natryskowe domu takim specyfikiem wchodziłoby  w ogóle w grę.. czas mnie będzie gonić,a popsuć coś zawsze łatwo..
Dlatego pytanie do doświadczonych : czym malować takim Sadolinem(pomińmy opcję pędzla na razie..), a jeśli nie to czy polecacie mi może jakiś środek,który spełni rolę Sadolinu?

----------


## ANNNJA

jeśli masz dużo czasu to idź do wątku domy drewniane-tam było dużo na temat malowań drewna..., 
a jak wyglądają sztachetki po 2-3latach po pomalowaniu lakierem? nie łuszczą się? bo lakier wg. mnie nie sprawdza się na płotach ani na elewacji-
w takich miejscach ja używałam wyłącznie impregnatu (może być z bazą podkładową na bazie oleju)
po swoich doświadczeniach ustawiałabym tak:
śnieżka
drewnochron
Sadolin- zdecydowanie lepszy, ale i dużo gęstszy niż drewnochron-nie wiem czy pójdzie Ci przez opryskiwacze??
Tikurilla -i tutaj mamy właśnie bazę podkładową- Base-chyba nawet się nazywa, impregnaty Tikurilly są bardzo rzadkie= jak malowałam to się zastanawiałam na ile to będzie skuteczne bo takie rzadkie, ale jak się okazało jest najlepsze, ale do płotu to zdecydowanie wystarczający będzie Sadolin, też nieżle się trzyma, 
żeby było całkiem super to niektórzy szlifują sztachety przed pomalowaniem, wtedy i lepiej ci się nakłada ale i lepszy efekt i tak potem deszcz nie wymywa impregnatu i zimą nie obsiada tyle mrozu na tych sztachetkach.. - to takie moje obserwacje.

inni testowali też 3V3= ale ja tego nie znam..

----------

